
Theranos Investor Losses Revealed in Lawsuit - austinkhale
https://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-cost-business-and-government-leaders-more-than-600-million-1525392082
======
Donzo
600 million is probably just the start of it. Think about all those loans that
defaulted...

